# For the Gods (action)



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

_Veritas Primarus, a planet ripe for the taking. Unstable, dirty, desperate; these are all words to describe it’s populace. They wander about their repugnant cities hoping for salvation from their torture… their “salvation” has come._


Proditorius the Scarred sat on his throne, idly tapping his fingers on the armrest. The cultists in the room watched him nervously; he had been in that state for nearly a month.
“They are on their way Exalted One.” Said his chief assistant Culterius.
“Good, I begin to grow impatient…” Said Proditorius, finally waking from his trance. 
He had heard good things about this group. He believed they were just what he needed to sway the masses to his cause.
Proditorius slowly rose from his chair and walked down the small steps of his throne. He looked around, meat hooks with various specimens hung from the ceiling, and tables filled with disembodied parts filled the edges of the room. He watched his minions work on them, putting them together as additions to his ever-expanding army. He inhaled. The smell of progress, he thought.

At that moment a group of three entered the chamber, escorted by four shrouded figures with scythes. When they reached Proditorius, the two he didn’t recognize kneeled.
“Ah, they are here.” Said Proditorius, with a touch of enthusiasm in his voice.
He instantly recognized Idenious, who lead the escort.
“Very good to see you again Factum,” said Proditorius, “I see the expedition went well?”
“Yes Exalted One, we have two new recruits; as well as a few captives from the factory. The fools thought it was an machinery mishap, they suspected nothing.”
“Good, what did you recover from the factory?” 
“200 lasguns, 150 laspistols, scrap metal, and grenades. We’ve already put the spoils into the weapon depot.”
“Well done,” said Proditorius. “And who are these?”
“My name is Valar sir, Valar Merrick.” Said one of them calmly. “The voices told me to find you.”
Proditorius snapped his head towards Valar and stared at him. 
“Tell me Valar,” said Proditorius. “I have heard you are in the Guard… is it true?”
“Yes sir.” Said Valar.
Proditorius smiled beneath his mask. “Good, we have use for your skills.”
“And what of you?” he said as he turned his attentions toward the other.
“My name is Argos Pericles.” He said confidently. “I am a renowned preacher and a member of the Ecclesiarchy. And am more than happy to spread the word of the Great Ones.”
“Ah yes, the Cult of the Emperor... I’m glad your enlightenment has come.”

An approaching servitor interrupted Proditorius’s thoughts. The hunched and semi-mechanical figure shambled towards them.
“Shall I take the prisoners to the interrogation rooms father?” it said in a rasping, distorted voice.
Valar recoiled slightly at the sight of it. Hideous, he thought.
“Yes, child. Take them at once.” The servitor began to lead the four struggling prisoners away when Proditorius stopped him.
“We only need three.” He said.
Before anyone could react, Proditorius lunged at one of the prisoners. He grasped the captive and tore him in half. Spraying blood and gore in all directions. “This will do nicely…” he said, holding a disembodied arm in the air. He placed it on his belt and returned to the newcomers.
“Valar, you will infiltrate the local PDF and assassinate the commissar leading them; commissar Bryant. He has been a pain for long enough and has already crushed five of my insurgency teams. Without him, the PDF will either join our cause or die like a wounded animal. I have others already there to aid you, but I believe you will get the job done. The Creator and The Great Father have told me of you, They and I have faith that you will complete your task. I have a team of infiltrators who will help you get in, after that you’re on your own. I will instruct one of the local gangs to cause a disturbance in the eastern part of the city; with the majority of the enemy being diverted to the east, you should be able to enter their base of operations at the western district. Get close to Bryant, gain his trust; and then, when he least expects it, finish it.”
As if on cue, a team of seven guardsmen entered the room. Their true nature hidden by their clean Imperial disguises. Valar stood, saluted, then left with his newly assigned squad.
Proditorius then turned to Argos. “I have a special task that you might enjoy. The temple in the Northern district has been a hindrance to the operations here for a while now. And the very sight of it makes me sick. I wish for you to enter it, and turn the priests to our cause, kill anyone who opposes you and leave no witnesses. With the apostate priests, the population of the city will easily fall under our power, and we will have an army numbering in the millions.”
With this, Argos nodded and left, his goal clear.
“And that leaves you Idenious. I have a reward of sorts for your loyalty. I wish for you to go into the high reaches of the hive. You see, the noble houses have constantly squabbled for power for centuries. The noble houses Pheres, Charius, and Gaun that is. Pheres recently seized dominance over House Charius and they are desperate to get it back. I believe you know what to do?”
Idenius smiled. “I believe so.” And with that he left the chamber.

Proditorius was very pleased. He slowly walked back to his throne and sat. As he sat, he said to Culterius, “With this hive under our control, this planet will quail under our might.”
And with this he closed his eyes and said, “The Gods will have their prize.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

_damn hertics_ Valar said in his mind, the squad that, what was his name? Proditorius, ya that was it, gave him were close behind, _if only i could kill him_ a flashing stab of pain laced though his skull, and that was why he could not. 

_still, glad Atrum told me how to act in his prescence_ he shivered at the thought of what happend to that guy he ripped apart. 

growling he almost stomped down the street, the miltary base was a ahead, now time to see if these gangsters, he paused for some fond memorys of his time in the Orks, can draw the guard off, to his shame he even had a plan all ready, helped that Bryant had given a buddy 80 lashs just for haveing a pack of ilegle smokes, and Jonshen had really good smokes.

he turned to the squard, still moveing walking back wards "all right den, _gents_ heres the plan, just follow me i anit tellen ya in public." he turned and started to speed walk to the base, he had to get to the commissar before the gangs started the distraction.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Valar Merrick -
Valar and his squad were quickly making their way to the western district; the far of sounds of alarm sirens and gunfire could be heard in the distance.
"We are almost there sir." one of the heretics said quietly.
"Good," replied Valar. "We need to get over there quickly if we are to get close enough to the commissar."
He jumped over a pile of rubble and continued walking. this edge of the district was very damaged due to gang warfare a few months before. they could see passing citizens dressed in rags, as well as dealers and gangsters in the ally-ways.
The group suddenly came to a stop. a group of ten gangsters stopped in front of them.
"What do you damn PDF's think you're doing here?" said one of them.
One of Valar's troopers came close and whispered something into his ear. _these aren't ours',_ he said in his mind. _finally, some fighting. just like the old days, I'm going to enjoy this._
The gangsters raised their weapons, and in turn the heretics in turn raised theirs'. there was going to be blood.

Idenius Factum- 
you approach the spire through the streets in your disguise. you see the towering spire; as well as preachers making various announcements and trying to ease the agitated crowd. this would be a perfect time to start a riot, you thought. but you tell yourself it's not the time and you continue to the spire, were one of our agents will be waiting for you, ready to take you into the spire.

Argos Pericles-
on the way to the northern temple, you see some gangsters fighting each other ahead and deem it too dangerous to continue that way; as you appear to be a rich priest. While finding another route, you stumble upon a group of heavily agitated citizens; this would be a perfect time to practice your skills.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(am i the only one playing?

Valar hopped up a small pile of rubble and almost skided on the scree back side. he walked, he walked down the road, though at this point it was a sidewalk for to take anything less then a lemen russ down this hell hole of a road was asking for a broken suspsension.

the side walks were coated with human refuse, street venders, walkers, people just going from place to place trying to get food.

_"this is the Imperium of man?"_ Valar thought _"no wonder people want to rebel," _ he started at the hertical thought, one of the few he truely had, not had implanted.

"by the gods," he shivered at the term "I becomeing one of them."

"What do you damn PDF's think you're doing here?" said a gangster who had, poofed? he had not been paying attention the people in front of them had just turned around and eceom gangsters.

One of Valar's troopers came close and whispered something into his ear. these aren't ours', _"Finally," _he said in his mind, some fighting. _Might even be hertics, just like the old days, I'm going to enjoy this._ 

The gangsters raised their weapons, a motly asortment of rusty shot guns, stubb guns, and lengths of chain and one lead pipe, and in turn the heretics in turn raised the weapon, lasguns with gleaming baynets.


Valar took a step closer to the gangster boss. "How about i make you a deal?" he pulled a Cassandrain credit unit from his pocket, the gangsters eye widen, one Cassandrin credit was worth a lot more then a Veritas equivlent unit.

"ya?" he stepped forword, Valar whispered in his ear.
"to bad." a baynet lept in to his hand form his belt and he stabbed him in the stomach and twisted spilling blood all over his BDU.

holding the dieing man as a sheild he fell to one knee, as his squad and the gangasters eachanged fire at litteraly eye ball to eye ball range. 

he twisted his auto gun from the sling over his back to his right hand, braced it on the dead gangster, and fired a three round burst at the nearest gangster, killing him as he fell over.

he stood up and pulled his knife from the gansters gut and whiped it clean on the gagersters shirt.

"that was easy." he said he looked over and did a head count, three guys were dead "shame," but his tone made them sure there was none " but we need to keep moven burn the dead." it was a standard imperal guard directive, burn the dead and destroy the equipment so other don't get it.

the incidary grendades of thermit were tossed and the dead burning behind them they started to run to the fighting, were one could find the commissar.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenius walked through the crowded streets. He could see his target, the spire ahead, but he dared not hurry in case his disguise slipped and he was recognised as Atrum Lingua, the quiet diploment living in the upper levels of the spire. He saw an agitated crowd being preached to by nervous priests. He could tell the priests were afraid the crowd would start a fight, off putting there fear with glances towards the armed arbites behind them. The soldiers were dressed in matt black carapace armour and carried riot shields and shotguns. "Prices of food have gone up by 10%," said a nervous voice coming from within the huddle of preachers causing an angry murmur from the crowd and a few out cried protests. "We can hardly live anyway," shouted one while another called out "I bet it's being used to fatten you and other thieves like you." The crowd roared agreement.

He paused for a moment, wondering whether to incite a membor of the crowd to riot, in turn causing a flood of pain and destruction. He savoured the thought for a moment and then shook his head, it was to risky. He was a stealthy operator, prefering the rich high classes, unlike that worm Argos Pericles, a false priest. He believed victory lay in the masses, but while knowing they could be dangerous, Idenius believed it was better to start at the top and then seduce the bottom. and anyway it wasn't the right time to start a riot for there was no control over the arbites or police forces which could rip these pitiful examples of human life into shreds within a few minutes. As if to prove his point one of the arbites fired his shotgun and the crowd went instantly quiet. Someone even whimpered Factum realised with not a little bit of scorn and derision.

He continued towards the spire where one of his new allies contacts was wating to take him in so that he could return in time for his meeting with the foolish noble who had sccumbed to his false promises in a effort to rise through the ranks of the hive city's elite classes. His name was Ferros Charius and he was a pitiful excuse for a noble for he clung onto every honeyed word of praise and was even stupid enough to offer mere credits for his worthy and brilliant skills. He could turn the fool into a diplomat worthy of the Gods themselves, or destroy him utterly. He toyed with the idea as he walked. "I'll decide later," he said to himself.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Proditorius opened his eyes. _something is wrong_, he thought to himself.
"Master?" said Culterius.
"Yes?" answered Proditorius
"It seems that we have a situation." said Culterius nervously.
"What do you mean?" inquired Proditorius.
"Our efforts have attracted the... attentions, of others."
"Who?" asked Proditorius.
"It would seem that the minions of Tzeentch have risen in the city, this may... complicate things."
Proditorius clenched his fists in rage, an emotion rarely seen in him. This caused Culterius to step back. "We will have to raise our efforts, the Changer of Ways will not interfere!"
"What do you require, master?" asked Culterius.
"Ready the troops." he said. "If the hive doesn't bend to our will freely within 3 weeks, we will take it by force."


Vallar Merrick- as you step past the broken remains of the gangsters, you approach the base, the . a man asks you for identification and you give it to them, you come into the base and search out the Commissar, as well as gaining the trust of others along the way. how will you do this? what will you say?

Argos Pericles- leave off from the guidelines I gave you from the last update.

Barrius Var- you have heard of the cult and wish to join it. sneaking out from the guard implacements, you meet with a cultist in an allyway in the southern district. after proving that you wish to join and aren't a spy, he leads you through a secret entrance into the cult, where you are instructed to meet with Proditorius.

Idenius Factum- after being escorted inside, you are led to the area of the spire designated to house Charius. What will you do first?


Aldrich Hazen- you learn of the danger of the Sons of Apostasy and prepare to take the planet from them, but first you need to try and get to the nobles before they do.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Vallar aproached the check point with the two gaurdsmen guarding the way, one of them a sargent. he pulled salute and handed over his ID card. the sargent looked over his card, then him,.

"How you get the blood?" 
"couple punks thought they would get lucky, luckly this squad," he gestured to the hertics, "gave me a hand, don't worry not my own." 

"I see, well you may enter." the hertics in turn showed "there" ID cards. and he entered the base. he wore a smile as he walked by the guardsmen, he turned to face the hertics "you lads, go wait between here and the ambush point." they nodded and walk off. Vallar smiled when he thought what was in store for them,and walked to the commissar, he reached into his pocket and pulled out a piece of paper and memorized the data there. 

he walked toword the baracks smileing with guardsmen waveing at passerbys, in all makeing himself friendly. he stood before the barrack room of the commissar, sould he knock? no chioice relley.

"here we go," he knocked on the door, no guards the firace commissar needed none. "enter." Vallar took a deep breath and entered the commissar officer, he prayed the gangesters were on the time table. 

Commissar Bryant was before him, he sat at a desk at the end of a lavish room. he was filling out paper work. Vallar walked forward, saluted and came at attention. 
"sir."
"what do you want guardsmen?" he said not looking up.

"there been a distrbence, a number of gangs have risen up in revolt on the eastern side of the city." 

the commissar looked up "thank you for telling me, any thing else?" 

"Sir, there,," he tryed to sound unsure. 
"there what? quick now." his hand drifted down to his bolt pistol.

"there seemed, to be allyed with choas." 

"what?" the commissar say, he now had his rapt attention. "how do you know?" 
"some had the star, the one from the primer, on tattoed on there forhead, at least the ones my squad saw." 

"WHAT!!" he pulled his black hat on from the table. "your have to lead me, follow!" the commissar spoke into a small walky talky like readio and barked order in it asking for squad, Alpha, the most veteran squad there, to be at the east gate.

"COME ON!' he yelled and thundered from the room barking orders at passerbys as he went. Vallar was unsure but he thought he heard him mutter about the damn cult. 

_Step one done, now step two_ Vallar thought, the presence in his head purred contentment. _Shut up deamon, you know I hate this and I hate you_, a twing of pain laced though his head _deal with it_, Vallar thought back at it as he followed the commissar to the gate.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrius froze, then slipped back into the shadows, his darkened melding and flowing into the darkness as the two men walked past, patrolling the outer edge of the camp. He waited as they passed, then, removing his flak vest and bunching it around his hands he vaulted over the fence surmounted by barbed wire, he paused on the other side, making sure he'd left no trace, then silently, faded away into the darkness.

As he slipped out of no-mans land he clung to the shadows, the night-shift passing by without noticing him as he flowed from one pool of darkness to another. Making no sound, his knife clutched in a meaty fist, poised, ready for trouble. He reached his destination, the contact had been very specific about where he was to wait and he slipped quietly to the centre of the ally before he stepped forwards out of the shadows, seemingly appearing from the very shadows themselves, as if they were a gate to another place.

He heard a man approaching stealthily from the other end of the alley, or what he presumably meant to be stealthily. As the man approached Barrius turned to him, "your late", his voice was deep, throaty, a voice of the night. "This is our meeting, I arrive when I mean to", the man was confident, but alert, constantly glancing around, wary of threats. "We don't trust you"

"I would be disappointed if you did"

"There is a test, we follow the one, name it"

Barrius raised an eyebrow, "Khorne, Nurgle, Tzeentch, Slaanesh." The evil names rolled easily off his tongue when even the cultist shuddered at the sound of them. He had not been schooled from birth in the four ways of death, the skills learned in the tribes of Catalina, his home planet. No servant of the Emperor could have pronounced them with such ease. And fewer still would have recognised the question in the first place.

The man nodded, then frowned in concentration, Barrius felt an uncomfortable feeling, it grew, gorwing more urgent, it was as if something was forcing it's way into his skull. The pain grew more acute as he felt something sorting through his thoughts, his memories, examining each one before casting it back on the pile. Then the feeling rescinded, the cultist relaxed and spoke, "very well, you are free to enter."

The man stepped back, his hand pressing a panel on the wall and what had merely appeared as an outline of a door in the wall, became a door. Barrius, glanced at him, then strode forwards into the darkness.

He emerged from the tunnel into a cavernous space, at the centre stood an imposing throne, but that was nothing to the man sat in it. His face was what drew the eye. It was no normal face, no human face, it was crisscrossed with scars and deformities, it almost hurt to look at it. For the first time in his life, Barrius felt the stirrings of apprehension...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenius strode into House Charius' greeting area with a confidence that made several of the passing nobles green with envy. He cared not, he had attracted such attention in the past and was not about to let it spoil his day. He settled into a comfortable armchair and ordered refreshments while contemplated his journey.

The contact had been bad mannered to say the least, barely pausing to confirm his identity before hurrying him into the spire through a drainage pipe. "Any news," Idenius had asked. "There is some kind of psyker after the top house now," the contact had whispered. "Well he is in for a challenge then," Idenius had replied confidently. He had barely had enough time to wash and change before he was out again, heading for his appointment with Ferros Charius.

A servitor arrived bearing a tray of drinks. He chose one and then waved the servitor away. It left, returning to it's other duties. He sat there, perfectly poised, until Ferros arrived. The idiot blundered into the hall in a fashion he probably thought made people think he was a man of worth but, in Idenius' eyes made him look like a bumbling fool. "Ah, Atrum," the idiot said "have you considered my proposal," he asked eagerly. Another sign of his idiocy Idenius mused "yes I have and I accept it." The fool looked as if someone had just blown him up with a pump, he acted as if it was his superior diplomatic skills (which were in Idenius' eyes nonexistent) that had convinced Idenius to help them regain power and status. "Idiot," Idenius thought and then settled himself down for yet another boring conversation with yet another boring, idiotic fool.

"............High house...," Ferros said. "Pardon," Idenius asked for he had picked up on the mention of the high house. "I said," Ferros said, annoyed "that if you help us become the high house you will gain status and wealth beyond your wildest dreams." Idenius allowed himself a half smile, not at the thought of status and wealth but at the idea that if Charius became high house he would be basically in control of the hive. Ferros must have sensed his guest's pleasure for he continued on about all the things Idenius would be rewarded with if he helped them become the most powerful house in the hive, and therefore the planet.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Argos left the meeting with the other conspirator, all the while smiling beneath his mask. After parting company he wondered through the tunnels and corridors for half an hour making sure that he wasn’t followed by either the cultists or by the Imperium. Argos wanted none of the cultist to see his face so they couldn’t recognise him if they crossed paths at the wrong time. Once alone he ducked into a alley way and changed into his priest robes.

Argos made his way to the Northern district via the most crowded rotes. Making his way to the small, domed temple. His mind whirled on his task, to convince a crowd of disillusioned workers and labourers but how to convince one so blinded by the Emperors light? Argos was so lost in his musings that he almost passed the temple. He looked at the temple itself, once it had been a gleaming beacon of light to its community now it was neglected and vandalised to a shadow of its former self. The doors were left open to invite the uninterested people to enter. 

Argos entered the silently, the interior was spotless and cavernous due to the lack of worshipers. Only an ageing priest who was lighting a few candles and incense that rested on a marble alter.

"Excuse me Brother" Argos enquired to get the ageing priests attention. 
The priest turned towards Argos before gesturing for Argos to come closer and to continue 
“I was wondering if I my seek shelter tonight Brother?”


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

Barrius Var-
As Barrius entered the chamber, the massive figure on the throne began to stir.
"I've been expecting you, Barrius." they said. "My father told me of you."
"I am interested in joining your cause." said Barrius, kneeling.
"Good, I have use of someone like you." said Proditorius the Scarred. "I hear you are experienced in the ways of stealth and assassination."
"Yes," said Barrius, standing. "I am well known for this."
Proditiorius smiled, a horrific sight. "Good, I have a job for you. but first, you must prove your loyalty. There is a temple here in the undercity that is still devoted to the Emperor, its priests are weak and oblivious to what is happening down here. I wish for you to kill them and destroy their temple." Proditorius got up and approached Barrius. He handed him an icon of chaos, about the size of a man's fist. "I want you to place this where the altar to the Emperor is, located in the back of the temple." (it would be preferable if you do this in 1-2 posts. you can do multiple posts between updates).

Valar Merrick-
Commissar Bryant prepares a group of fifty PDF soldiers and five Veritas Urban Assault Carriers (a unique vehicle produced on Veritas Prime, made specifically for transporting troops in urban settings; has extra armor, twin linked heavy stubber, grenade launchers, and a heavy duty dozer blade with side-mounted heavy flamers; painted in urban colors; usually pulled into close spaces to park and fire grenades and stubber rounds into enemies; generally used by PDFs to counter gangs, violent riots, and the occasional cult uprising). Commissar Bryant believes you to be knowledgable on the situation and puts you close to him, he asks you many questions of the cult on the way. You are placed into his personal V.U.A.C (Veritas Urban Assault Carrier).

Argos Pericles-
The aged priest kindly gives you a place to stay and introduces you to the fellow priests. You introduce yourself and tell them you are also a priest of the Emperor. They invite you to stay at the temple. What will you do next?

Idenious Factum-
You know have House Charius in the palm of your hand. they will do almost anything you say, foolishly thinking they are in control. Now, how will you get them to the top? You are waiting on an agent to take out the head of the Pheres family. After that, it's up to you to get them to the top, as well as enlightening them in the ways of chaos.


Aldrich Hazen- leave off from the last update directions.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(OC, yous should have just used chimiras) 

Valar was not bumbing allong have his spun jared with every bump and rock on the road.

he was not because he roard in Commissar Bryants personal transport, Emperore forbid a Commissar have a rough road. 

Bryant was corrently on the commlinke speaking to the other V.U.A.C as they bumped and jostled along the road.They as in not us as his ride was as smooth as, as they said on Yothen, a Arbys skull. (there all shave there head) 

Bryant sat back down on his silk padded seat. "you saw how many hertics?" 
Valar shurgged "Maybe five or six, though only one had a open tatoo." he siad covering his bases if none of the dead gangseter had one. 

"they looked to be leading the gangers, I don't know if the Ganges know what there getting in to." 

"I see, what do you know of the choas?" 

"only what the primer says, that they are a true affront upon the emperore and his childern, that they are damen in mind body and soul and that they Should feel not pity for haveing turned form the light of the Empeore and to purge them fire, las, bullet, and the thunder of cannon that are duty as teh Emprores hammer is to kill them, wipe them from the galaxy." 

"Good," he muttered as he looked at the blood stains, "you get thouse fighting the hertics?" 

"WIsh I could say yes sir, but no some gangers tryed to ambush me and a squad of guardsmen saved me." 

The hertics he told to wait between them and the gangers were in wait, ironicly with three squad of gangsters they had radioed as to the plan and had payed in full, with them was a heavy weapon, a home made missile luncher with. the lead Hertic, Xarinth, looked though a pair of specs at the convoy, and he saw the ornate transport of the commissar. it was right in the front a good 20 something feet between it and the others, the image he had to montain of leading from the front over comeing proper convoy tactics.

"good, on my mark, detonate the charges, and may the changer of ways guide us," He thumped his well worn icon around his neck, "its in the fours hands now." 

"Humm." Bryant mutterd look him over "why,," they never found out the question.

as a suddenlen exlposion filled the air along with crumbling masonary Vallar lept across the transport at Bryant "DOWN SIR!" grabbing him and shielding him with his body, mind only then catching up with the instect of defend the commssar and told him he wanted this guy dead.

the rocket pounded into a half fallen structure of stone and the rockes falling down between the commissars IFV and the others who pilled up upon the rubble, split off from the commissar tanks which had only eight loyal guardsmen, Valar and the commissar. 

gun fire raced down to the transport as the men reloaded the shoddy home made rocket takeing a while.

Valar loaded his gun and he thought with a half prayer, _"I hope the others are have a missruble time."_


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The icon hidden securely beneath the flowing robes of a pilgrim, Barrius hurried into the shrine, joining the flow of pilgrims and priest as they entered and exited the small chapel adjoining the temple. The city's night shift had almost begun so he slipped into a private prayer stall before settling down to wait.

It wasn't long before he heard the priests begin to close the chapel, the main lights flickered off and he took his opportunity, slipping out between the curtains of the stall without a sound. There was only one priest still in here, one of the younger, fitter members of the ecclesiarchy. Barrius stalked towards him. Moments later he was climbing a set of spiral stairs, back down in the chapel a dark shape lay still on the floor, a glistening liquid spreading out beneath it.
_____________________________________________________________

Night was fully fallen as he emerged from the spinaret atop the chapel, making sure the icon was secure to his belt, he sheathed his knife and swung over the parapet, hanging on with his fingertips before throwing himself out across the intervening space. For a single heart stopping instant he clutched at thin air, then his fingers found a ledge on the side of the temple. He hauled himself up, first one hand-hold, then another, pushing with his feet. In complete silence he scaled the temple till he came to the final lit window, slowly raising his head he looked in through the glass he watched as the high priest prepared for his bed, two acolytes folding away his robes as he undressed. None of them were looking in his direction.

He gently, oh so gently pulled the window further open and slipped inside, his wet form glistening from the rain as he crept up behind the first acolyte and silently slit his throat. He lowered the body gently to the floor but as he made to wipe his knife the second acolyte turned, his mouth dropped open in astonishment, but he recovered quickly, "run oh revered one." Barrius growled hurling his knife into the door as the high priest made for it. Before he grabbed the young acolyte and with one smooth move of his powerful body, hurled him out the window. The man made no sound as he fell.

Barrius grinned, turning to the high priest as he struggled with the knife in the door. It had gone clean through it and embedded itself in the frame, sealing the door shut. This chamber was too isolated for the rest of the priests to hear his cries. He pulled the old man away from the door, removing his knife in the process, "now your holiness, lets have a little talk"...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenius sat in his new quaters in House Charius and sipped a glass of wine. He smirked. He had the house in the palm of his hand while they blithely assured themselves they were the ones in control. It was almost laughable. Their stupidity was unbelievable.

All he was waiting for was for an agent to kill the head of the Pheres house. Then, Charius would be high house and he would be the virtual ruler of the planet through them and his master, Proditorius would be strong enough to take over everyone and everything on this miserable world. He smiled, all was as it should be. Then the door was banged open and Idenius leapt to his feet and then realised it was Ferros. "Here we go again," he muttered...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Emerging from the high priest's chambers Barrius grinned, his teeth gleaming in the darkness. Then he softly shut the door and padded softly down the stairs. Coming out onto a landing he listened, hearing the soft breathing and snores of the priests around him. He drew his knife again.
_____________________________________________________________

A shadow detached itself from the murky blackness at the foot of the stairs, sliding forwards into the almost empty church. It's attention was fixed entirely on the priest knelt in prayer at the altar. Barrius straightened up, he decided to have a bit of fun with this one. "Evening father."

He was surprised at the speed with which the priest reacted, and even more surprised at the pistol he pulled from his robes. He stood stunned as the man kept the weapon trained on him. "We are not defenceless here, the gangs often come, to prey on the silver. Who are you? What do you want?"

Barrius gently lowered his hands, "I am but a poor soldier, seeking solace from my Emperor." The priest half-lowered the gun, not entirely convinced, "then how did you ge-". He was cut off as Barrius spun, his arm flicking out and plucking the pistol from the priest's shaking hands.

"Now, we can talk properly", he flicked the gun away and dragged the struggling priest behind the altar. "Come, come, this is your enlightenment", forcing the priest down he unwrapped the icon at his belt and held it up to the light. The weakling cringed at the sight of it but Barrius merely laughed, a deep, throaty sound of victory. Then he plunged it down, the sharpened end of the icon impaling the man through the heart while his slumped body held it upright.

Removing the keys from the mans belt, Barrius opened the door. He stepped out, locking the massive portals behind him before slipping out into the night...


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Barrius-
A shadow descended into the chamber, appearing silently before Proditorius. At the time, Proditorius was working on a specimen at a nearby table.
"I see you have returned, Barrius. Did you do as I asked?" he said as he cut off a limb from the specimen, it was already dead at that point.
"Yes, I have." replied Barrius. "I took great pleasure in 'enlightening' the priests."
"Good, I believe your loyalty is proven. I have a real job for you now," said Proditorius, slowly sewing up an arm on the subject. "I have an another agent who is waiting on you to complete this job, so it is vital that you do it. I need you to go to the dwellings of the high noble house Pheres. Once there, I need you to kill their leader; his name is Harrius Pheres. he is a very suspicious and courageous individual, and is not to be underestimated. I've lost two agents to him in the past. He is generally accompanied by two-four guards, protecting him at almost all times, except when he enters their personal temple to the Emperor, where he prays for one hour a day."
The specimen spasmed violently and blood streamed out of its mouth. Proditorius quickly placed a respirator-like device over its mouth and bolted it in permanently. a pair of strange creatures came forward and carted it away for further work.
"Do not reveal yourself and cover his death by any means necessary. make it look like it was an accident or a suicide. or possibly pin the murder on someone else. Once he is dead, go quickly to the area inhabited by house Charius. Once there, meet with a man named Idenius Factum, who is currently going under the name, Atrum Lingua. I have received word that there are others working against us that pursue the same goal. I need you to protect Atrum and insure he gets house Charius as the dominant house. Then I will need you and Atrum to turn their stupidity and arrogance into a burning desire for power that only the allegiance of Chaos can sate."

Valar Merrick-
as you fight in the devastated eastern district, many civilians begin to flee the area. you are instructed to hold the line so that civilians may exit to the safety of the northern district. The borders of the eastern district are being closed off by V.U.A.C.'s and blockades. As you hold off the charging gangsters, something appears out of the mist. The (chaos) "gangsters" are aiming to cause fear in the hive, this may turn others Chaos.

Argos Pericles-
The aged priest kindly gives you a place to stay and introduces you to the fellow priests. You introduce yourself and tell them you are also a priest of the Emperor. They invite you to stay at the temple. What will you do next?

Idenius Factum-
You receive word that the assassin has been deployed, but it may be a little while before you are ready to advance house Charius. Now, as Ferros enters the room, you decide it would be be an excellent time to corrupt the fool, and eventually the whole house.


Aldrich Hazen-
You approach the spire, your guards following you. they have beat you to House Charius and you know you must get it back. (you may either attempt to take it or join forces).


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"CONTACT LEFT FLANK!" the commissar bellowed Valar promtly ducked behind a small ridge of rubble and, he stared though the small scope on his gun and started to fire short sharp bursts. 

the rest of the squad from the V.U.A.C were hold up in the rubble around it. luckly the the 1st squad that the commissar took with him were all veterns that atop of the V.U.A.C formidable close quarters weapons and they were holding out well. 

"what do you mean! you can't get though the damn rubble! we have a Punisher at the base! use that damn thing!" Bryant yelled into the radio. Valar looked over his shoulder, every one was shooting and Bryant was busy with the radio.

the auto gun raised up and beaded on the back of Bryants head, one squeze and he would be dead. 

_No!_ Valar started, _corupt, not kill_ he was used to the deamon in his head, this one was diffrent, almost Avain. 

pain laced though his head as long as the gun was on his head, "Very well." he muttered.

the gun dropped, and fired. 

the bullet hit the Commissar in his left leg and he fell to the ground. "Commissar!!" Valar yelled as he ran forward. he made sure he was the first to his side. 

"I am fine, give me my gun." Valar handed him his bolt pistol from were it dropped and he promtly started to fire as rapidly as he could into the "gangsters" 

Valar found him self giveing feild medcation to the man he had to kill.

_Proditorius is going to love this._


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrius stood in the crowd, observing the massive portals that led to House Pheres, the ruling house of the city. The guards stood on either side of the gates were well armed, smartly uniformed, but, above all, alert. Barrius smiled, this was going to be a bit more of a challenge than the priests then. He backed away into the shadows, working his way around till he was level with the first guard, then settled down to wait.

He didn’t have to wait long, as another night-shift approached the guards began to clear petitioners out of the waiting hall, hustling them out through the armoured blast doors into the rest of the city. They went right past him, his shape but a clump of darkness in the shadows, as soon as their backs were turned he moved round and slipped in through the inner doors. This section was empty as well, so he headed down a corridor, looking for somewhere to wait. Eventually he came upon a cleaners closet, sliding it open, he entered and shut the door behind him, he would have to wait till morning to access his target.
________________________________________________________________

He opened his eyes, checking his chronometer he saw that it was nearly time, slipping out of the closet he called up a map of the place from memory. Locating the chapel on his mental schematic he padded down the corridor, a few turns later and he reached the chapel. The priest was just unlocking the doors and as he entered the chapel Barrius hurried in after him. Sticking to the shadows around the rooms edges he worked his way around to a small alcove just a few metre from the doors.

It wasn’t long before he heard approaching boots. Then an opulently dressed man entered, unlike many of the noble houses this man was not fat, but slim and the way he carried himself suggested a certain wiry strength. The other sets of boots had paused outside the door, Barrius counted four, this made things more difficult. None the less, he had a job to do.

He slipped the small capsule from his pocket as he padded up behind the kneeling man, the priest was still in his quarters preparing and Barrius knew he wouldn’t have a chance like this again, cupping the pill in his right hand he grabbed the man around the neck with his left, forcing his right over his mouth. The man struggled with surprising strength but Barrius succeeded in forcing the pill between his lips, forcing his teeth shut on it. The man stiffened, froth coming from his mouth and his eyes opening wide as the poison did it’s deadly work. He had no idea what form it was, but whatever Proditorius had managed to get a hold of it was lethal, the mans anti-poison glands had been overwhelmed in seconds.

Barrius withdrew to the shadows, when the priest came out and saw the body he crept out in the ensuing commotion. Donning a robe he had taken from the cleaners closet, no one paid any attention to a servant. Just as he had known they wouldn’t. Reaching the gates again, he slipped out into the crowd…


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenius sat back, looking at Ferros when suddenly his comm bleaped, the assassin had been deployed. Ferros had noticed his momentary stiffness and asked "something important." Idenius smiled and replied "no, no, just a slight issue with the heating systems, nothing more."

It was, he thought, a good time to corrupt Ferros. "Ferros," he spoke aloud "how would you like me to tell you something, something secret that no one else knows about," he said slyly. "Yes," Ferros said eagerly. "Come with me," Idenius gestured and, with a smile he led Ferros out of the room...

They walked into Idenius' study area. Now to utilise the tactics he had perfected over his long life. "Ferros, you are an amazing diplomat and brilliant at keeping secrets, I think, with some training you could become as good as me." He said sweetly. Ferros' eyes buldged "Really," he gasped.

Of course," Idenious lied smoothly. All this flattery would serve to make the fool obey his every whim and Idenious would soon turn Ferros to the worship of the Dark Gods for the fool would do anything for power over those who once regarded him as pathetic.

18 days later Idenious invited Ferros into his quaters again and spoke to the man. "Renounce the dead Emperor and I will grant you power over everyone on the planet," Idenious said clearly and loudly "but keep your alliegance secret, no one must know." Ferros looked shocked but then nodded and replied, "yes I will for the streets must run red with the blood of those who ignored me and thought me foolish."

He left the room, filled with awe at what he had just done while Idenious settled back into his chair, if it was this easy with one member than it would be simple to capture the rest of them and turn them to the worship of Chaos. His com bleaped and he activated it, "master?" he asked. "It is I," Proditorius' voice came through the intercom, "the assassin has done his job." "Excellent," Idenious purred...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Las bolts hissed though the air like tea kettles, auto gun rounds whiped the air into a frenzy of bullets that sliced though the air and pinged and richated off the side of teh V.U.A.C, and a stolen heavy stubber thumped and bellowed a unrelenting chant of war, all to kill a squad of PDF troopers.

In respons the PDFs V.U.A.C lobbed grenades in punging arcs down upon the troopers the incidary componet lighting up the gloom the presisted between buildings and its heavy stubber thumped in sending tracers of glowing red out.

Xarinth was prepared to shoot some one, "Get that damn laucher ready!" it was takeing those damn gangsters a eternity to fire the launcer. He was rewarded for his impatants by a plume of fire and somke.

Valar watched in mute horror as the rocket flew straught and true and hammered into the V.U.A.C. Its light (for a IFV) armor could not stop the simple missile and warhead and the pentrating jet of copper from its shape charge detonated it internal ammo stores of grenades and expladed.

the concussive force blew Valar off his feet and did the same to others, Valar saw personaly a pirce of shrapnal the size of his arm slice a mand in half, the long way not the short way.

with out the heavy weapons of the transport there was nothign stoppen the gangsters and they surged down like a tide of ants upon rotting meat. 

"shit, shit, shit!" Valar side as he turned faced down upon a pile of stone rubble and started to fire on full auto into the unrushing mass of hertics and gangers. "stand you ground!! IF we die here we die in the name of the Emperore!!" Commissar Bryant yelled and Valar yelled back over the rattle of the rapidly turning red hot gun in his hand.

"as he died for us, let us die for him!!" a common enough saying, for a sister of battle not a guardsmen. "Indeed Valar, let us!!" the Commissar bellowed back, Bryant leaned upon the smokeing hulk of the transport and blazed away with his bolt pistol. 

they closed, "FIX BAYNETS!" Bryant yelled Valar did at, they were mere feet from them when the rumbled of heavy stones being moved broke the audio deadlock on battle noises. The rubble wall shifted and moved and though the dust stired by the action rolled the reason why, a Lemen Russ Punisher.

The Heavy gun already spun it it blaze away sounding, for all the world like a bee hive in a metal can 



 the beam of light, beam of tracers sliced and mowed though gangster like butter the attackers were in the open and were mowed down instently. 

To the cheers of the survivers the tank rumbled forward it heavy gun blazeing shooting a almost foot long muzzel flash the heavy rounds sliced though stone, steel and flesh like paste followed soon after by its sponson heavy flamers sent a arc of flame upon them. behind it infanty dismounted from there transports were in close support blazeing away with there guns. 

"Commissar Bryant!" a sarget ran forward with his platoon command squad behind him "are you alright?" 

"Fine, took a bullet to the leg, would have been worse were it not for Valar." he gestured to Valar who was till shooting he stood up at the complment "no problem sir, nothing any one else would't do." 

"given the question status of the loyaty of some of the guardsmen that is not a statement to be uses lightly." he said "good thing are instore for loyal guardsmen like you, for now rest, you and the rest of these men get in a transport and head back to base, i radio ahead to let them know your going to the rest and recopration you diserve." 

"no sir, i rather be on the front, purging these damn hertics." 
"a admirable wish, but one I deni you need you rest." 

"yes commissar." Valar saluted 
_"good, you've gained his trust."_ the voice in his head said _"now here what you need to do,,,"_


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

Barrius Var-
You have done your job well, but now as you approach the dwellings of House Charius, you are greeted by someone who is curious on who you are and what you are doing here. how will you deal with this?

Valar Merrick-
You have gained the trust of the commissar and return to base, what is your next move?

Argos Pericles- 
the aged priest kindly gives you a place to stay and introduces you to the fellow priests. You introduce yourself and tell them you are also a priest of the Emperor. They invite you to stay at the temple. What will you do next?

Idenious Factum- 
you have successfully corrupted that fool Ferros, and now the others are soon to follow after him; you must be sure that they all turn to Chaos, kill any resistance.


Aldrich Hazen-
You approach the spire, your guards following you. they have beat you to House Charius and you know you must get it back. (you may either attempt to take it or join forces).


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

_why can I not just kill my self?_ Valar thought, as he stod before the commissar as he extolded the virtues of loyalty. he zoned back inon the convsation as teh commissar got to his point. "and so, i am makeing you my offical Aide-de-camp."

"your what?" 
"In low gothic, you be my aid, adjutant, take your pick, all the same thing."

"what do thes dutys included?" Valar asked 
"what ever i tell you, from inspecting troop who are closed mouth in front of a commissar, to doing my laundry, and shineing my medals." he tossed Valar his hat the brass commissar symbol just above the peak was dull from dust and grime.

In side of his head the deamon bellowed in victroy. 

"with it comes a 4 dollors pay raise," _up to a total of five_ Valar grumbled in his head "increase authority, and a chanced that, in time should you prove your self, a command posting. Now I have a report to file on the combat, shine my hat and bring it back in the morning, then well get to your more important duitys." 

"Yes Commissar sir!" Valar saluted and left the commissars room. he walked out, and found a guardsmen with a arm wound fresh form the guards nurse with him were a couple of guardsmen all striping and checking there lasgun. His name was Xarinth,,

"got his hat." 

"I don't like it my orders are," he was hispering "to kil him, not curropte him."

"ya well, the voice in my head says corrupt, just get me the item and leave the consquences to me." he nodded and stood up and walked away.

********
that night Valar griped the item tightly as he stared at it. 

made from small rods of bass, heated, flatned and qunched in the blood of eight victems. it was a holy tricket of the blood god and Valar knew what it would do to the Commissar, and to him. 

The pain in his head was beating his skull slowly but getting worse, the deamon wanted it, and he could not resist.

Quicklky he took the black Commssar hat flipped it over and deftly aplyed a layer of glue over the inside of it covering the whole top of it. he then put the small (just about a two and a half inchs) icon in the hat so that it stuck to the glue he then apllyed a layer of black felt over it, when he was done you could not tell where the icon was. _it is done, Bryant , and I are damned_ Valart thought. he then took a bottle of brass polisher and polished the brass commssar image till it gleamed in the lamp light. he then went to sleep, his dreams, nightmares truely brought about by the thoughts of a happy deamon.

******

that morning Valar stood entered Bryant quarters he entered the room stood before Bryants desk saluted and waited to be put at ease, he was. 

"here your hat commssar." Valar said calmly, but inside his mind screemed, notice and kill me. With out a word the Commssar put his hat on for a second Valar thought he saw Valars Eye turn red but it passed, it was done, the influence of chaos would soon enought change him to there, his, side. 

"now on to your true duitys." Bryant said as he stood up and walked out "how about a suprise inspection?"


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Now that Ferros was corrupted the rest would soon follow. There would be a few obstacles however. A high ranking priest was a member of the household and he would come down on any Chaos worshipers like a blow from Khorne's blade. He contemplated asking the agent who had killed the head of House Pheres to kill the priest but the assassin had still not arrived from his mission. Perhaps he had been slowed, questioned or compromised, there was no way to tell as of yet.

He activated his com link. "Lord Proditorious," he said. "What Idenious," the cultist snapped. "The agent that killed Lord Pheres, I need him to kill Sedes Charius. He's a devout priest who may cause problems to my mission." Idenious replied smoothly. "Very well," Proditorious grunted "I'll inform him of his new mission right away."

Idenious sat back and sipped his wine, wondering about the identity of the man who was to be his weapon and his bodyguard. The man seamed to be non-existent, or at the very least invisible for he had killed the head of the most powerful house on the whole planet and that demonstrated amazing skill and determination. He hoped the man was still alive so that he could have the pleasure of meeting him.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Argos smiled inwardly as the aged priest gave his offer for shelter “I am farther Agmond brother and my doors are open to all my brothers.” Argos bowed in ‘respect’ “I am brother Argos Pericles, of the western parish. Though in these dark days I have taken to bringing the light to the ignorant.” Agmond nodded approvingly “A worthy cause indeed, you are truly welcome here, please come” he gestured toward a side door. 

It led to a medium side room, along the opposite wall to the door, across the simple metal table, was a rank of half a dozen cots all neatly turned and folded. To his left a rather stout young man stood behind a wooden counter that separated the chapels’ kitchen from its dining area. He nodded at Argos and Agmond in greeting as he stirred a large pot on the single hotplate. To his right where two arched doors one that led to the abbots chambers while the other led to the belfries that called the faithful to temple. At the table sat two more young priests one of which could be little more than a neophyte who was receiving his practical instruction from the abbot.

“This is brother Argos who will be spending the night with us,” he gestured to Argos and Argos nodded his welcome with a smile. “it is my honour. You have my deepest gratitude for your hospitality” he beamed warmly. Agmond put his arm round Argos’s shoulders and guided him to one of the unused cots “Your gratitude honours us but is unneeded here amongst friends brother. Now this is brother Barnibus and acolyte Gilimund” Agmond patted the young acolyte warmly while bringing Argos round to face the two who sat at the table. ”And that is brother Ikas preparing tonight’s’ meal. The large man grinned in reply “It is almost ready farther would you see to the doors and will one of you two lay the table and set a place for our guest, you can take a seat brother you must be tired, eh brother?” Argos smiled and followed the instructions.

The meal consisted of a hearty stew, a chunk of bread and a pitcher of water. “May I have the privilege of giving thanks for the meal?” Argos enquired to the others who nodded their agreement. “Sahs al hal...” he paused and looked at the others who stirred in confusion at his words. “forgive me, I have spent the last ten years travelling the under levels of the hive and i have had to learn the tongues and dialects of the different districts and levels. This is merely a prayer of thanks spoken in the lower levels by the faithful. Not all are privy to an education in gothic as we. Have any of you travelled to the lower levels ?” Argos was rewarded by shakes the head from the others. Hold my hands and I shall teach you yes?


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrius looked on impassively as he approached the portals of house Charius, he rummaged in his pocket for the ident card that would grant him access. A fake provided by Proditorius, and not a bad one at that, the man seemed to have almost limitless influence, it was a sobering thought. He showed it to the man on duty and recieved a one day visitor's pass, so it wasn't that good then. Barrius sighed, no luxury chambers it seemed. As he continued into the hall, his disguising robes flowing behind him. A young man hustled forwards from a group clustered just inside the entrance.

"Hello, my name is Veron Felor and I am here to help you with whatever you need, what is your business with House Charius?"

Inwardly Barrius cursed, just what I need, "I am meeting..." he searched for an appropriate term, "a business aquaintance. "What is his name? I can guide you to him."

"Thank you but I can make my own way."

"I'm sorry sir but house policy dictates I must accompany you during your visit here."

Barrius sighed, "very well, I am here to visit...", he glanced at the sign behind the mans head, the shadows of his hood concealing his look. "Sedes Charius."

"The high priest?"

The man sounded surprised, "yes, I am a purveyor of goods both religous and ancient to men of a learned and ecclesiastical nature."

The man nodded, "of course sir, I shall escort you to him at once."

"Thank you" Barrius replied, bowing slightly. The tow of them headed down the nearest passage but Barrius took the first opportunity to give them man the slip, wending his way through the labyrinthine passages till he paused at the door he was looking for.

Sliding it open he ducked inside, closing it softly behind him. "Ah, you must be my assassin? Please, take a seat." Barrius smiled at the tall, elegantly clothed man who had risen from the chair. "Greetings brother."


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

Sorry on being late

Barrius-
The high priest looks at you, his face calm and determined. He seems like an easy fight, or is he?

Argos-
The priests join hands and you begin your prayer. No one knows exactly what your saying, as none speak the language. All the priests close their eyes and join you.

Idenious-
Ferros is completely and utterly under your control, although he doesn't know it. Now the others will be easy, enlighten the willing and kill the defiant!

Valar-
You prepare to start your new assignment. the others have a grudging respect for you, and many of them aren't very religious. You see many that could come to chaos.


Aldrich Hazen-
You enter the spire and greet people passing you in the hall towards house Charius. Upon entering, you see a strange man talking with one of the nobles. Ferros was his name, you remember. you realize something isn't quite right.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Valar walked forward behind the Commissar, after he got a free moment he need to check in with Proditorius for now he had a suprise inspection to do. the Commissar would walk him though his first. 

The Commissar stormed into the barracks "Atention!!" he snapped and guardsmen lept up in chaotic order. "Inspection!" his eyes rommed up and down the room "this is Valar Merrick, he is my aide, what he says both come from me, and what is said to him, goes to me, treat him as you would me." 
"Yes sir!" the gaurdsmen coresed back.

He walked down the twin rows of guardsmen each standing infront of there bed. he held a check list out and made marks in it in front of each gaurdsmen, he stopped in front of guardsmen who looked fresh from patrol, coated in grime, dirt, dust, it caked his hair and coated his skin, looked more like ash truely "look at your self, how do you explain you wretched state?" 

The Guardsmen was panting, Commissars were scary when they brough both barrels of a stare on you. "I just came from a patrol, sir out west were we did the fighting with the gangsters and hertics." 

Valar had been behind him but now he walked in front of him, and look the commissar in the eye. 

They had a red ting to them 

"irrlevent, should you arrive in such a state you should get a clean uniform, and have the only you wearing washed." 

"I would sir, but the Commissariat refused to give me a new uniform unless i gave him my ration card, which was in here." 

"No matter, you are in a disgrace on inspection," report to my office tomorrow for senteceing." and by the tone, the sentece would not be KP duity

_Wow, that worked fast._ Valar thought, _that Icon is already workng inspireing a blood lust that turnes men to choas._ the Commissar walked on whiled the dejected gaurdsmen glared angry at Valar, who after glaceing at the commissar leaned forward and whispered "I will try and put a good a word in, try to give you something lenient, i can't change his mind, but I can get you off easyer." his eyes opened wide as it occured to him that this new aid was a Yothen, and was on there side.

he nodded his thanks "see sargent Xarinth he give you some more information on how this works." he nodded some more, the fear of a fireing squad doing wonders for his true loylty. 

Valar sped walk over to Bryant who had finished his inspection and shared his check list, "any flaw the divents from the primmer is to be delt with, either by bladed words, or bullets, as my aid I grant you the power of summery exuction I my self have, though with more paper work and explanation, any questions?" 

"Two sir one if I am to have a enhanced rank can carry a sniper rifle out in the feild with out special issue (I wait your word Epidermius) and second, may I please have a," he messured distence in his head between the base and the bunker "eight hour leave?" 

"you may have the leave, your rank does grant you privlages as long as it does not interfer with your duity, as for the rifle,,,,"


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"Ah, wrong room."

"No, I believe you have come here to kill me, you stink of chaos."

The priest stood up, and Barrius sighed, he had to kill this man anyway, but he would have preferred it on his own terms. He straightened, reaching for his knife. Then he just stared as the man pulled a a hand-flamer from his robes. "But by the Emperor I shall cleanse your taint."

Barrius swore and was engulfed in flame, thrashing about he threw himself to the floor. Rolling and beating at himself with the long heavy robes, feeling his flesh begin to quietly scorch beneath the flames. The priest came towards him and he lashed out, some of the ignited promethium flying from his flailing robes and catching the powerful man in the face. The priest fell back, but he did not cry out in pain, merely gritting his teeth as he fumbled to fit another canister into his deadly weapon.

Barrius at last climbed shakily to his feet, the robe, scorched, blackened and still alight in places lay in a corner. His skin felt red raw but he knew from experience that it was only minor, it would heal quickly. Seeing him rise, the priest discarded the hand-flamer and ran to the wall. "No you don't", Barrius lurched after him but the man turned, eviscerator swinging, Barrius sucked in his gut and he felt the huge chainblade scythe within a half inch of gutting him. The next blow carved a table in half.

Then he saw what the priest was edging towards, the button on the wall was clearly an alarm of some kind, if the priest hit that then he was finished. The room must have been soundproofed or help would already have been here so he snatched his pistol from his thigh, brought it up and shot him. The priest had been about to speak and the shot went through the roof of his mouth, blowing his brains out in a spectacular display of cauterised gore as the las-shot depressurised his cranial cavity with it's passing.

He had to move quickly so he took the massive chainsword from the man's hands, returning it to it's place on the wall. Then he wiped his gun down and placed it in the priests hand, it's number had already been filed off so they couldn't trace him through it. He tipped the destroyed furniture out of the window, this far up it would be unrecognisable if it ever reached the ground, the robe followed and he took the hand-flamer, and finding a bandolier of canisters beneath the priest's robes, took them too. He would need something to replace his lost laspistol. He took one last look around, making sure to wipe down any surface he might have touched, removing any possible fingerprints or DNA. Then silent as ever, he slipped out, the great hunt had begun...


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

“Sahs al halish...” Argos sounded out each word slowly and waited a moment to here the priest echo his pray. Inwardly he grinned the pray was a subtle pray used by many cultist to give themselves to the dark gods, it was subtle it harked away from flagged names and phrases used by the Ecclesiarchy to track down heretics. 

True it was a pray of thanks but also dedication offering ones soul to the gods and more deliciously forsaking all others. It was a guarantee that if he was forced to kill these people their souls would go to strengthen the cause or ease their enlightenment by opening their souls to the influences of the gods. At the end he give a slight pause then “in the name of the emperor” this was a gesture that the prayer had ended. “you honour me by allowing me to instruct you brothers and thank you for meal” he said taking a spoon full of the thick broth. 

Towards the end of the meal after some pleasant table conversation about dogma. After a while Argos decided to turn the conversation “So farther how fairs you parish?” Argos tore a lump of bread of the chunk he was toying with, while gauging the others reactions.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

Argos-
(takes place after your conversations)
As Argos retired to his quarters he felt pleased with himself, the other priests would soon become his pawns. as he entered his room he sat down on a wooden chair and closed his eyes.
"So, how long have you been here?" he said, calmly.
The man he was addressing was a strange figure in a black cloak crouching on the window sill. He had a black face-mask with the snarling face of a daemon, and black soulless pits for eyes. his appearance was all the more terrifying with the rainy night sky in the background.
"Not to long..." he said in a calm, disturbing voice.
"What do you require?" inquired Argos.
"I bring something from Lord Proditorius." the figure said as he pulled out a medium-sized vial from his cloak. "This is a recent creation of ours. It's a parasitic organism that subtly infects the host internally." he said with a touch of excitement in his voice. "It's specially designed for the priests here. you see, when this organism enters one of their bodies, the parasite lies in wait with no worries of detection-"
"How does this help me?" interrupted Argos.
"You didn't allow me to finish. what you will do is infect the priests. these are only the eggs," he said, holding up the vial. "They are transmitted through the blood stream or by ingestion, it will lie dormant in the host and will have a minor connection to the host's thoughts. any priest who is unwilling to follow the way of chaos will pay the price, then. upon your command, the parasites will find out if their host is loyal to the Emperor. if so, the parasite will fully awaken and start an extremely rapid growth process. it will do a number of things depending on the type, but this kind will simply burst out of its host and continue to grow, feeding on the remains. these worms will grow to at least six feet if given enough time. they'll grow pincer-like mouths and light-armor, and rip any enemy of chaos to shreds," he chuckled. "but that's not the best part. the parasites will quickly try and corrupt the temple with the power of chaos, turning it into an unholy monument to chaos. they are drawn to priests and other holy figures of the emperor."
The figure handed the vial to Argos.
"However, do not allow the parasites to infect a psyker. this will result in dire consequences and unknown results."
The figure leaped away out of sight and Argos was once again alone. he briefly studied the vial and placed it away.

Valar-
"As for the rifle..." said Commisar Bryant. "I will allow it, you you have served me well so far and we could use a few new snipers. they're in short supply in these parts. I will have one sent to your quarters in about an hour. for now, get to know some of the others. It is of dire importance you gain their trust and respect, if you don't, you could wind up dead."

Barrius-
As you walk towards the place where you were assigned to be, you see a large congregation of people heading past you in the opposite direction. They must have heard of the priests "suicide". as soon as no one is in sight, you
laugh to yourself. suddenly a man appears in front of you from around the corner. "Who are you?" he questions, suspiciously. "I've never seen you around here."

Idenious-
You realize that your bodyguard isn't here yet. You were informed he would be here at least an hour ago. you begin to worry that he might have been discovered. suddenly an assailant in a red shroud jumps at you from a nearby corner, knife in hand.

Aldrich-
continue from last update instructions


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Valar nodded and saluted before he walked off, only sargent Xarinth knew the way to the bunker, at this point it seemed wise to check in with Lord Proditorius.

Working his way though the camp he found Xarinth drilling a squad of both hertics, and a few normal guardsmen. He turned when he felt him come up.
"ready to check back up with the big one?"

"I suppose," Valar said and Xarinth gave a little laugh "this is rich, you still don't like him?" 

"I was forced into, if what ever I said did not sound pethtic I would say how much I want to see him dead." he then tapped his head "were it not for this deamon in my head I would at that." 

"don't speak about that in camp, the Inqusition have eyes every were." he hissed as he looked around parnoid.

"right,," Valar said, "the all mighty,all powerful Inquistion, has bothered to put eyes in this little speck of a Imperal Guard base, don't they have planets to blow up or somthing?"

"don't underestimate them," he lenaed in close, "eight years ago on New Vagus then took a cult simler to this one,rooted it out, and burned it to the ground. 4,000 hertics, your brothers and sisters now, were tortured to death, thouse who confessed were lobotmised and made Arco-flagellants."

"Right," Valar said, haveing no idea what the hell a Arco-flagellant was "well form a squad up and were get going."

"right," he turned and gave orders to the drilling men and had them form up a patrol. A few momments latter they left the camp and were walking down the rough road, though to use such a noun was a insult to good and proud roads every were for this streatch of pothole encrusted tarmack.

the streets, normaly full of people scattered like dear before lions before the PDF squad. 

Xarinth walked up forward and whipsered in Valars ear, so the loyal gaurdsmen did not hear him "you have a deamon in your head?"

"I think I have two of them, theres one voice slow deep booming, what you expect in a voice in your skull, the seconds more, light, screech, like a bird."

"Slow, deep, that Nurgle, Khorne tends to bellow in rage, and Slaanesh is light and sudutive, the second sounds Teenzchen, how you get possessed by a deamon? I know cultests who would give the soul of sister of battle for that." 

"it just happened, its how the hell I got stuck in this damn chaos plot." 

"why Lord Proditorius would make you a ache hertic in his plot is beyond me!" Xarinth said throwing his arms up and confuseing the loyal gaurdsmen. 

"its like a bad novel, why is he gameing with m-us." he was silent the rest of the walk. 

at the bunker he waved a few hertics over desgiesed as civlians "we have loylist with us." he nodded while Valar, Xarinth and the hertics entered a burst of gunfire echoed behind them.

(I don't know what Proditorius wants me to do, Epidemius could i have a new assinment.)

That night Valar was polishing his new sniper rifle in his privite barrack room, rank did indeed have privlages he hefted it up and stared though the scope.

he put it down, tomorrow he would make sure it fired true.

He picked up the new uniform that had been given him, on the shoulders was his new brevet rank, Staff Sargent.

once upon a time that would make him, happy? he did not know, but here. with the, hell fire damned deamons! all it ment he could betray the Imperium to that much more effect.

the deamon, the first one, laughed at him, it was pleased that he had no control over himself and sent a stab of pain though his spinal cord just to teach him a lession about even feeling guilt.

after Valar stopped spasaming on the floor, he stood shakly back up and reached up to turn the light off.

_Poor Valar,_ he spun on his foot swing the pistol the lept to his hand back and forth looking for who had spoken. _so full of self hate and louthing, channell it_ Valar put the pistol down when he relized that it was anothervoice in his head "I ought to charge rent." he muttered as he turned the light off and went to sleep.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrius came to an abrupt halt as the man appeared in front of him, "who are you? I've never seen you around here." Barrius snapped to attention, thanking the gods for his relatively undamaged uniform. The man was clearly a house noble of some kind and Barrius replied smartly, deference clear in his voice. "Guard liasion sir, I'm here with my superior officer and he sent me to find out what all the fuss was about."

The nobleman eyed him suspiciously, not entirely convinced. "Who is your superior officer?"

"Mikael Tarn sir, lieutenant, 1st Hesteren Wanderers sir."

The man sniffed, but the information seemed to have satisfied him. Barrius doubted if the man would recognise the names but they did exist. He hoped he wasn't the overly inquisitive type, his fortunes were unlikely to include an actual visit by the regimental liasion that coincided with his own. If the man looked into it he would realise that Var was not there with the lieutenant, he'd better make himself scarce.

He padded swiftly away from the nobleman's retreating back, heading along the corridor in search of his contact's room...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenious stood from his chair. His contact had still not returned and something might have happened. He took his sword from behind his chair and slung it on his back. He stepped to the door and slipped it open.

He walked down the corridor and suddenly an armed man jumped out from behind the corner and lunged at him screaming. Idenious dodged back and drew his sword. It was a beautiful weapon, the hilt was engraved with snakes and the pommel was a snarling beast's head. The blade was cut with swirling patterns made by a sorcerer that were designed to confound the opponent’s senses. The edges were razor sharp, so sharp that they could part flesh and even light armour as if it were butter.

The man lunged again and Idenious parried the blow and turned the parry into a whipfast counter attack that nearly disembowelled his foe who leapt back just in time so that the scything blade only slashed through his red robes. Idenious half smiled for he was enjoying himself while his opponent looked terrified of the sword in his grip. The man swiped and stumbled for the patterns were doing their work. Idenious swung and then stopped the blade and lunged cutting the man's vunerable side. A sideways cut sawed into his left arm, cutting to the bone beneath, shortly followed by a coup de grâce that would have severed the assassin's head had he not ducked beneath the scything blow. Another cut took the first 3 fingers of his left hand and a two handed downward thrust pinned his foot to the floor. The man shrieked with pain.

Idenious ripped his sword free in time to see the man lunging forward and was too slow to block it. The man held the knife at his throat and said "your mine." Idenious just smiled and replied "actually, your mine." The man frowned and then saw the hilt of Idenious' dagger coming towards his face. Idenious' failed parry had been a ruse to bring the man within reach of his dagger. The pommel that was fashioned in the same way as his sword's smashed into the assassin's face breaking his nose and the beast head's teeth gouged his face.

The man slumped, unconcious and bloody, and Idenious began dragging him back into his private quaters to be interrogated...


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

*Update*

(really sorry about how late this is, I had a ton of school work)

Idenius-
After knocking out your assailant, you take him away to be interrogated. you question why he was there, who he is, and who does he work for.

Barrius-
After much searching you finally find Idenious's room, he sits in the middle of the room, an unconsious man in front of him.

Valar-
After getting you new sniper rifle, you are assigned to lead a squad of scouts. He instructs you to patrol the outer reaches of the Eastern District, where the gangs had attacked a few days before. He tells you that many had escaped after their attack had been broken by the Leman Russ Punisher. he also says they have set up a perimeter around the Eastern District, as it's unsafe and roving gangs have been attacking everyone in the area. You are sent, along with two other teams, to go and evacuate remaining civilians in the area. You are an a time limit, however, as the entire area will be targeted by artillery in 24 hours.

Argos-
Same directions as last update.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Barrius finally found the room he was looking for. He checked the code on the door. Yes, it was definitely the right one this time. He looked up and down the corridor before ducking inside. A tall, handsome man sat in the middle of the opulently furnished chamber, an unconscious and bloodied man on the floor in front of him.

Barrius frowned, he appeared to have arrived too late to perform his duties as bodyguard. Not that the man couldn't look after himself, the bloodied, unconscious form on the floor was proof of that. He slid the door shut behind him and walked forwards. He nodded his head to the robed diplomat, then pulled the unconscious man up, throwing him roughly into a chair and drawing his knife as the figure stirred and groaned.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

_((OOC) Sorry for not posting been up to my ears in uni work. got through the worst of it now so i shouldn't have a problem keeping up. But i am away for easter from tommorow until 26th but i'll catch up as soon as. sorry guys) _ 

“So farther how fairs your parish?” as Argos watched the others reaction and even he was surprised by the way the mood dropped at the question. Everyone in the room physically deflated at the thought and their eyes shifted to Agmond who seemed struggle to swallow his mouthful of stew.
When he finally swallowed it he took a deep breath as if facing some truth that he had know for so long but had refused to accept. “The Parish... the parish is diminishing, times are hard and the people are turning to other...forces. But we trying even as the masses shrink year after year we stand as a light to guide the faithful.” 

Argos was moved, here was a man who believed totally in the Emperor. Perhaps if there were more men like him in the Ecclesiarchy he might not have turned to these other forces as the farther called them. At that moment Argos knew that he would be unable to turn this man and he would have to look to the others to enlighten the others. 
“Surely we should focus on saving those who still follow the light of the Emperor and let those who give themselves over to darkness rot in damnation! Is it not?” the outburst came from brother Barnibus and caused the hairs on the back of Argos’s neck to prickle though whether from the young priests raw passion or from his statement he was unsure. What he did know was that here was a fiery indevdual whose passion may be able to enlighten him to the path of the true gods. Argos also noticed that Acolyte Gilimund nodded in agreement while Ikas remained quiet and stoic which made him a possible threat, more so as the way the portly man held himself suggested that he knew how to handle himself in a fight. 

“Enough Barnibus! It is not the way of the Emperor to let any of mankind fall into darkness and I for one will not stand before him in the end as the shepherd that let his flock fall to darkness without fighting to save them.” Agmond took a deep breath as he tried to stay his quaking hands. “that’s the end of it I will hear no more on the subject. It seems that some of our tempers have flared too hot. Barnibus, Gilimund will you please clean the dishes before evening prayers. Ikas will you show Brother Argos to the spare quarters please so he may settle in before we pray.” With that the aged priest left the table and retired to his quarters. 

Ikas showed Argos into a side room it was bare of all but a thread bare cot and several crates that once held fittings for the chapel area. “it’s not much, but it’s warm and dry brother.” Ikas said softly. 
“It is more than deserve, thank you brother” Argos said bowing to the big man who bowed back and left to tend to other duties. Argos shut and locked the door a small glow pad was fixed by the door to light the room. Argos slid his bag under the cot and opened the window to let the room breath before sitting on a wooden chair, which was the only real furniture in the room. He closed his eyes as he mulled over what he had learnt about the others when heard the faint whip of robes outside.

"So, how long have you been here?" he said, calmly opening his eyes to face the stranger. The man he was addressing was a strange figure in a black cloak crouching on the window sill. He had a black face-mask with the snarling face of a daemon, and black soulless pits for eyes. his appearance was all the more terrifying with the rainy night sky in the background.
"Not to long..." he said in a calm, disturbing voice.
"What do you require?" inquired Argos pinching the bridge of his nose.
"I bring something from Lord Proditorius." the figure said as he pulled out a medium-sized vial from his cloak. "This is a recent creation of ours. It's a parasitic organism that subtly infects the host internally." he said with a touch of excitement in his voice. "It's specially designed for the priests here. you see, when this organism enters one of their bodies, the parasite lies in wait with no worries of detection-"
"How does this help me?" interrupted Argos who was beginning to tire of the high pitched voice of the currier.

"You didn't allow me to finish. What you will do is infect the priests. These are only the eggs," he said, holding up the vial. "They are transmitted through the blood stream or by ingestion, it will lie dormant in the host and will have a minor connection to the host's thoughts. Any priest who is unwilling to follow the way of chaos will pay the price, then upon your command, the parasites will find out if their host is loyal to the Emperor. if so, the parasite will fully awaken and start an extremely rapid growth process. it will do a number of things depending on the type, but this kind will simply burst out of its host and continue to grow, feeding on the remains. These worms will grow to at least six feet if given enough time. They’ll grow pincer-like mouths and light-armor, and rip any enemy of chaos to shreds," he chuckled. "But that's not the best part. the parasites will quickly try and corrupt the temple with the power of chaos, turning it into an unholy monument to chaos. They are drawn to priests and other holy figures of the Emperor."
The figure handed the vial to Argos.
"However, do not allow the parasites to infect a psyker this will result in dire consequences and unknown results."

Argos briefly studied the vial, its black powder like content glinted slightly in the light and placed it away in his robes. He turned to the stranger who had faded into the night. Argos closed the window and thought of how to get these eggs into the priests. Before pulling out his bag and rummaging through to find a bag of sweets, a gift for giving confession to a family a few days ago. They were small balls of a soft sweet paste; he rolled several in the eggs before putting them in a small paper bag. 

He left his room and went to find Agmond. He was in his chamber and still visibly distressed over the conversation at the dinner table. Argos knocked on the door “may I come in?” he asked softly and was waved in “Are you all right farther? Surely you’re not fretting over brother Barnibus comments are you.” He smiled and walked across to the Agmond, he gestured to sit on the bed and agreed with a quite word. “Brother I don’t know what to do with him he dosn’t seem to...” Argos cut the priest off a wave of his hand “ Farther he is young, passionate and yes he spoke wrongly but the faith was there he just needs that passion tempered” he leaned across and put a reassuring hand on Agmonds shoulder “I will speak to the boy, maybe a some wisdom from an new voice may do more than a week of lecture from an old one, eh?” he smiled and the old priest face lightened. “Now here as my farther said nothing like something sweet to remove the bitterness of harsh words” the words turned to ash on his tongue in memory of his farther but he gave no outward sign. He offered the priest one of the bag to the priest. “Their quite good.”


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Valar-
After getting you new sniper rifle, you are assigned to lead a squad of scouts. He instructs you to patrol the outer reaches of the Eastern District, where the gangs had attacked a few days before. He tells you that many had escaped after their attack had been broken by the Leman Russ Punisher. he also says they have set up a perimeter around the Eastern District, as it's unsafe and roving gangs have been attacking everyone in the area. You are sent, along with two other teams, to go and evacuate remaining civilians in the area. You are an a time limit, however, as the entire area will be targeted by artillery in 24 hours.

(OCC sorry i was slow to post)

"go in shoot stuff get out," Valar said as he led the squad ito the easter district, "in 24 this place will be shelled out of existence we ahve that much time to go in and get any Civs out."

Valar hefted his Auto gun, his sniper rifle on his back, "and shoot any one who gets in are way." 

"thats are feild breifing? it was brief." a trooper said inspireing chuckles.

"laugh it up, hertics go for the the funny ones first." a second joked 

"they like the pretty ones, so Im safe," the first one had stood a little to close to the muzzle flash of a Lemen Russ and had a flame scar on his face.

"ever wounder what they do with the pretty ones?" Valar flinced, that was one of the hertics asighned to each of the squads under his command the other squad was headed by Xarinth, 

"can't be all bad, you don't take pretty people just to shoot them." 

"Can it you two." Valar said "firstly were going into hostile teritory, second if the Commssair hears talk like that, not that im going to tell him," he said remind them of his rank "he have you lined up and shot." 

"who put the stick up his ass any way." a last mutter of idle chatter kicked up as they kept moveing down the street, "more like a small tree." Valar glared that one into silence.

It was true that Commissiar Bryant was getting quicker to sentence firiring squads then ever even over offensives that would get a good lashing and it was building a haturd of him, it was only the second day since the Icon was put in his hat.

A gangster watched that squad move over the rubble of trash of the street, he was suppose to radio there location to some stolen mortars teams, but he really want to get them. He drew simple black market bolt action modded to use bolter rounds. He took aim and fired.

The odd gun shot echoed across the street as the bolt round dropped a man and the rest took cover in every dip and pile of trash. 

"what was that, sounded like a bolter crossed with a rifle?" shughed met Valar's question as he drew his sniper rifle. He carefuly poked out around the corner and took aim,, held his breath and fired.

that last thing that went though the gansters mind was a rifle bullet and he and his gun fell out the window. The guardsmen moved round it and one of them picked it up "what is this thing?" Valar gabbed from his hands, "I have no fucken idea, I am more worryed that they can have bolter rounds then they can bastardize a gun." 

"don't let a cog head hear you." another guardsmen said. once more getting a sour look from Valar.

"Bryant will want to know about this," a few groans from his squad "me too, but what can i say he likes me." Valar shugged earning a few laughes "right then push off to the Arbtus station if there civs they would be there." as his squad moved back Valar handed the rifle to the hertic, "make sure Lord Proditorius gets this, not the commissar he can make of a under ground arm indestry what he wishs." 

"you getting good at being a hertic." 

"no, im just a tratior." Valar said back as he lead his squad to the arbiter base, eight of his 24 hours were up.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenious dropped the ragged would be assassin on the floor and scabarded his sword and dagger. Before he could pick the man up and place him in a chair the door opened and a man slipped in. Idenious, presuming he was the man who was to be his bodyguard stepped back and let the man heave Idenious' assailant and dump him in a chair.

"So then," said Idenious to the wounded man "you came here to kill me didn't you." The man looked up "of course I did and when I succeed I will be granted everything I wish." The man spat. "Did you wish for death?" Idenious asked. The assassin merely looked at him "because I will grant it if that is what you want to happen," Idenious was serious as he said this.

"The Gods will grant me favour," the assassin shrieked and he hurled himself forward. A knife was suddenly stuck in the man's chest. His bodyguard had lunged forward and pierced the assassin's heart. The assailant gurgled and collapsed. "Thank you," Idenious said to his bodyguard "what's your name?"


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm really sorry about getting this in so late guys, I haven't been around lately. I'm on break though now so I should be able to post easier.


Valar-
The sound of footsteps was faint in the air. screams and insane laughter could be heard in the distance, followed by rapid gunshots. Calius held up a hand to his troops, his bandaged face surveying the area. he pulled down the cloth covering his mouth and pointed to the distance.
"What lies ahead, Vaerel?" he said to the cloaked figure beside him.
The one named Vaerel closed his eyes. "A squad of guardsmen, well armed." 
"Good, I grow tired of killing the inferior ones. Garius!"
A masked figure approached, holding a line of rope leading a short hobbled figure. 
"Is it ready?" said Calius.
"Yes, he's ready to kill."
The hobbled figure was pale and emaciated, it had no nose or ears and was covered in tattered rags. it had long legs and its arms were stitched around its chest, overlapping a significantly powerful explosive devise. its wires were connected to its head and a strange devise over its eyes.
"We had to stitch its mouth shut, we were afraid of it biting." Garius detached the rope from a collar around its neck and switched the devise on its head on. lights came on and the creature writhed in anticipation. the bomb armed as a blinking light came on, ready to explode on contact with the enemy. the creature sped forward through the buildings with surprising speed and agility.
"Arm yourselves, that bomb is the signal." said Calius, putting up the cloth around his mouth and readying his weapons.
The troops behind them laughed as the pulled down gas-masks and shrouds over their faces. some readied autoguns, while others readied chem-sprayers and grenades.

Barrius and Idenius:
You have just made a first encounter with each other, have your characters get to know each other and plan your next move. that assailant appeared to be allied to the chaos gods, but to who?

Argos:
The priests are slowly falling into your trap, they suspect nothing. all except one priest, he seems suspicous of you. he might try and investigate, make sure he is unable to find any evidence, otherwise he may ruin your plans.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Valar was in the rear of the formation, that saved him. 

the old man emerged from the shadow of a building and by the time the guardsmen saw him and the explosives straped to his chest it was too late.

the pressure wave form the explosion lifted Valar off his feet and blew his left eardrum out. he stood up auto gun raised coughing in the aftermath of the explosion "fall,,back,,back,," 

"CONTACT!" another yelled and autoguns chattered inthe stilled after math, the noise oddly deaded to Valars ears.

Valar vasion swam as he took bead on the gangers come forward, he gulped and blazed on fullauto randomly into the green cloud kicked up by the explosion.

Green? Toxin! 

Valar reached into his pocket and tryed to pull the injectable antdote out, only to have his twitching fingers drop it, he fell to his hand and knees two forms loomed over him,

"this ones the leader." the first said 
"has to be worth somthing." the other said, "specaly a commy ." he said picking at valars brevet rank with the commssars patch under it to let it be clear who his order came from, they did not know the diffrenc though and assumed he was a true Commissar. 

the first reached down and inject something into Valars arm that A saved his life, and B drove him unconsouse.

(occ note, i have been taken captice, saw no way out of that situation and did not want to die)


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

The assassin fell to the floor, the bloody hole in his chest gurgling as he struggled to breath. Barrius inspected the dripping knife, then knelt, wiping it clean on the dying mans robes. He stood again, nodding at the tall, finely dressed man who was to be his ward, "Barrius Var", he said, by way of an introduction. Then, before waiting for a response he moved around the apartment, checking every corner and every possible entrance, before turning back to the man in the centre of the room.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The assassin fell, blood pouring out of the hole in his chest as he struggled to breathe. Idenious' bodyguard inspected his knife, wiping it clean on the assassin's robes before standing up. He nodded to Idenious saying "Barrius Var," to introduce himself. Without waiting for Idenious' response he began checking the room, looking over any corner and possible entrance before turning back to Idenious.

"I am Idenious Factum," Idenious said camly "although in public remember to use my false name, Atrum Lingua. What took you so long to get here? I thought you had either been killed or captured by our foes." The man looked at him before replying...


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

"I had to take a detour and kill some damned priest." Barrius lifted the hand flamer from his belt as proof. "He didn't go quietly, it's probably the disturbance that you can hear."

"Anyway, why did you need me so urgently? You can obviously handle yourself. Remember I am only here because I have commanded to be, get too commanding and it might be me who is ordered to..." He licked his blade, "cut you down to size..."


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

Agmond took the sweet and began to suck at it nodding his approval at the taste “see i told you they were good” Argos said as he got up to leave the room stopping at the door he turned around 
“have faith brother he dose answers our prayers all we need do is listen” Agmond smiled back at Argos “Thank you brother” he said quietly before Argos left the room. 

Argos went through the back passages of the chapel to Barnibus and Gilimund’s cell where they slept. They sat on their cots talking in hushed tones and fell quite as he knocked at the partially open door. “May I come in?” he asked the two young priests looked at each other and he walked in and shut the door behind him “So...” Argos looked at the two young men before him who both looked shiftily at their feet. “Want to tell me what you two were talking about? I’m quite a good listener and I can keep a secret.” Argos sat down on a small wooden chair and offered them the sweet bag “I thought we could talk about what you said at the table, I must say it spoke to me. I feel quite the same as do many in our order but to voice these thoughts openly is quite dangerous. You have much passion and that is good but to you need to learn how to restrain it.” The boys took a sweet each from the bag and began to eat them “Well then want to fill me in on your little conversation?”


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Valar-
"What do we do with him?"
"I haven't gotten word yet, for now he'll just stay."
"We could toy with him couldn't we? I got a few new knives that need to be tested..."
Valar slowly opened his eyes to the chatter of two nearby men. Their faces were obscured by shadows and he couldn't recognize them.
His vision blurred, he looked around the room. it was dark, but he could make out the make out the floor and parts of the walls. pipes ran along the ceiling overhead and the quiet sounds of machinery could be heard around him.
Valar flexed his wrists. they were tied. upon closer inspection he realized he was tied to a pole.
"It seems he is awake." said one of the men, his obscured form looking down on Valar.
"I do dislike the Guard. can't I play with him, brother?" said the one beside him.
"Do as you wish, just don't kill him." said the other, walking away into the shadows. as his footsteps began to grow faint the one left in front of him slowly approached and kneeled, putting his face down to Valar's level. his face was simply covered in dirty bandages.
"Hello, friend." he said. "I have a gift for you."
Valar simply stared into where he assumed his eyes were.
"Let me get it for you..." he said, getting up. "For now, I'll have Hellion watch you..." the man grabbed a rope hanging from the ceiling. "He likes skin."
The man pulled the rope and began to walk away, the sound of his footsteps masked by the sound of grating metal.
Valar's blurred vision intensified for a moment and a mild headache formed. out of the shadows loomed a familiar shape.
_A cat?_ thought Valar wearily. _A red cat?_
It moved closer, its shape still obscured by the blur. soon it was within a few feet of Valar. Valar focused his eyes.
What stood in front of him was cat, a quite large one too. he looked at its body. _no skin..._ he thought. He then looked at its face. what stood their was the face of a man, the skin stretched out and its eyes missing, its mouth was stretched to its ears and was filled with teeth of different shapes and sizes. The creature made a horrific sound of a lion and a man screaming at once. Valars mind screamed in pain at the unholy sight. At that moment, Valar passed out.

Waking up, Valar saw nothing in front of him. he relaxed in relief and closed his eyes. Valar soon opened them as he heard the incessant noise of dripping liquid. _What is that!_ he thought. Just then, he noticed with a cold chill his left arm was at his side, while his other was still tied firmly to the post. he looked slowly to his arm and was shocked by what he saw.
His hand was gone from the wrist, blood dripped from the wound creating a _drip drop_ noise. Valar slowly looked to his right side. there he saw the man-cat beast ripping the skin off his disembodied hand and joyfully devouring it. its fleshy tail whipped back and forth, a thin curved blade on its tip. 
You have recently been captured and don't know what the gangsters want. you are tied to a post and don't know how to escape. you then black out upon seeing the creature. upon waking, you notice Hellion is ripping the skin off your disembodied hand and eating it. _'He likes skin'_ you remember with dread. Hellion is distracted and turned mostly away from you, making purr-like noises that are grotesquely disturbing. you realize that when Hellion was ripping your hand off the ropes were loosened. you realize running is your only option. But time is not on your side, the artillery strike is in less than one day and it won't be long until the pain comes; not to mention what happens when that hand runs out of skin for him to eat...

Idenious-
Idenious's transmitter made a sound signalling an incoming call.
"Idenious here." he said, putting his hand to his ear. his response was followed by static.
"... status report..." said the calm, cold voice of Proditorius's assistant.
You give a brief report to Culterius
"...Good..." he said, slowly. "....We... Have a new... Assignment.... For you..."
"What is it?" said Idenius, impatiently. he always hated how slow Culterius talked.
"...We need... You to take... the plan... Into action..." said Culterius "The wraiths are in... position..."
Idenius smiled. He knew what it was that Culterius was talking about.
Idenius looked to Barrius, smiling. "Its appears the government will be ours. It seems that the poor Pheres family had a terrible accident that no one survived."
You have been informed to take the next step in your assignment. The wraiths (infiltration units) will help you on this stage. the plan is to murder all of House Pheres in their current confusion and disorder, then cover it up to look like an unfortunate accident. this will then put house Charius in charge. First you will go and cause a distraction for the others surrounding house Pheres. The house is currently having a meeting, so all members should be inside. you will then come back to Barrius's squad in a new disguise and begin the carnage.

Barrius-
Barrius watched as Idenious finished his transmission. Idenius looked to Barrius, smiling. "Its appears the government will be ours. It seems that the poor Pheres family had a terrible accident that no one survived."
Barrius grinned, he had been waiting for this awhile now.
"You will meet with the wraiths outside of Pheres house." instructed Idenius. "From there you will be given an hour to plan your strategy. I will distract the others while you prepare. when I come back, we will do this quickly and quietly. Understand?"
You have been instructed to meet with the wraiths outside of the Pheres House. You will be given time to plan your strategy and cover-up with the others, as you have been appointed squad leader. Once your strategy is planned and Idenious has returned, you will enter house Pheres and kill everyone, masking it as an accident.

Argos-
The other priests begin to tell you their conversation, you listen intently as they consume the last remnants of the sweets, and with a smile you lean back and listen.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

"erugg,," Valar came to slowly, very very slowly, last he remmeber was the cat, thing, his hear was still some what deaded but he could hear a dripping noise

He moved slightly and found he was still tide down he twisted to his right he saw his arm was still tide to the post but his left was stunned he looked to it, and almost vometed at the sight of his own hand, or rather his own lack of a hand. The blood from his own hand was the dripping noise. 

the sound of ripping flesh to his right drove his head right, there he saw the man-cat beast ripping the skin off his hand and joyfully devouring it. its fleshy tail whipped back and forth in and out of his feild of vission, a thin curved blade on its tip dimly in view. "he likes skin," Valar muttered, he had only one weapon out of this situation, his true allegence.

"so,," 
"_Hellion _" the Deamon in his head finished for him, Valar found himself thanking the thing for the first time, it purred back

"Hellion," the things head turned to face him, a flap of skin still in its mouth "clear you not a pure human, do you know I am not really a guardsmen?" 

Hellion laughed "you look guard, smell guard, taste guard," he slurped the flap of skin into its mouth and Valar shudderd "why would i think other wise?" he chuckled at its own nonexistend joke and Valar chuckled back.

"its a good desguise," Valar nodded "but see here I worship the choas gods and are therefore not one of the guard but are working agasnst them, killing form with in, while you from with out." 

Hellion looked interested, Valar hoped it was not with hungry, he was takeing a big gamble, that they shared his views, ok sort of views, toword choas, and not that they hated chaos as much as the guard, some gangers were so high minded. 

But givin that he was eating his hand that said somthing toword the formor rather then the latter.

Hellion crawled closer so that his blood stained face was inchs from Valars face "prove it." 

Valar gulped "in, I have no clue how many hours but at least 17 at the point of my capture this whole area will be under a massive artlary bombardment turning it all to rubble, think a district wide extermntus so i hope your underground in a bunker like complex with tunnels out, or were all gonna die."

Hellion head twisted slightly to the side "and telling me that proves what?" 

"that my mission i swore to a commissar to follow though with means nothing to me, that and that I am willing to help you, who is eating my hand before me, live though it, is evidence enough." 

Hellion stood up, takeing Valars hand for latter, he went to talk to his brother, leaveing Valar to wonder if it worked, as the pain slowly sunk in.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Idenious's transmitter made a sound signalling an incoming call. "Idenious here." he said, putting his hand to his ear. his response was followed by static. "... status report..." said the calm, cold voice of Proditorius's assistant.

"Barrius has arrived, we are ready to take the plan into the next stage. An assassin tried to attack me but me and Barrius made short work of him."

"...Good..." he said, slowly. "....We... Have a new... Assignment.... For you..."
"What is it?" said Idenius, impatiently. he always hated how slow Culterius talked. "...We need... You to take... the plan... Into action..." said Culterius "The wraiths are in... position..."

Idenius smiled. He knew what it was that Culterius was talking about. Idenius looked to Barrius, still smiling. "Its appears the government will be ours. It seems that the poor Pheres family had a terrible accident that no one survived."

Idenious left the room quietly. He moved through the corridors of House Charius, emerging into the lobby of House Pheres. He saw the guards there and, moving quickly towards them quietly drew his dagger. He moved towards one of the guards and flicked the blade out, touching the man's skin. The guard crumpled instantly. Idenious had poisoned his blade and the poison was deadly in that it instantly froze it's victims before killing them slowly. Idenious caught the man and laid him down. The other guard came close and drew his weapon. "Step awa..." He never finished for Idenious flicked his knife out from under his cloak and the tip slashed past the man's neck before burying itself in the wall behind him.

The man smiled but then a look of shock crossed his face and he crumpled. Idenious stood, took his dagger from the wall and began to run into House Pheres. He skidded a corner and yelled at the guards moving down the corridor. "Something happened to your colleagues outside." The guards began sprinting towards the gate to the house and Idenious followed. The two soldiers saw the crumpled men and immediately began to carry them to the hospital within the house. Most of the remaining guards followed.

Idenious slipped away and returned to his room. The whole operation had takeen fifteen minutes and most of that had been walking the distance from his room to House Pheres and back again. He changed swiftly into a different disguise, A black face mask beneath a black hood, and moved to join Barrius' squad...


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

Valar- 
Valar's head turned to the sound of approaching footsteps. despite the pain, he had managed to stay conscious and was coping with it well.
"So you say you're one of us, huh?" inquired a gangster. "I'm still hesitant to believe..." the man held a broken piece of glass up to Valar's neck. "To prove your loyalties to The Great Four, answer me these this:

While sin fights wrath and the watchful one waits, the one of luck stands still.

what do I speak of?

The gangster has returned and asked you a question to try and verify your loyalties. Whether you get it right or wrong will effect what happens next.

Idenious-
Idenious moved through the halls with speed in his step, he wanted to join Barrius's squad quickly so he could finally get to killing. he stopped as a small noise caught his ear, fast as lightning he put his hand to a conceled weapon, ready for whatever might burst from the shadows. he stood still like that for awhile as nothing happened. relaxing his hand, he quickly and quietly stalked out the source of the noise. he peered into an open room, spotting two suspicious-looking men talking. he looked to a book on the floor of the room, which must have caused the noise. he hid and listened as the two men resumed speaking.

"... But I've heard of others with similiar goals... they may obstruct the path."
"Yes George, but the 'Nine's Chosen' will not be denied... we've made it this far with no issue. the first step is already in action."
"And what of _him_? Our last agent hasn't returned."
"Don't fear, we still have - What was that?" finished one of them, looking suspisciously through the open doorway. "Could swear I heard something." he said to himself as he shut the door, blocking out the rest of the conversation from Idenious's ears.

You've recently overheard two house Pheres officials talking of strange things. they mentioned 'Nine's Chosen' and that there are others. what do you make of this as you return to Barrius's squad?

Barrius-
As you wait for Idenious to return, you imagine the glorious slaughter ahead with excitement. you almost can't wait. As you stand with your newly assigned squad, 'wraiths' they call themselves, you make note of all four of them. as you finish up your thoughts, something catches your eye. not too far off you eye a man walking towards the building carrying something rectangular near to him. Do you investigate? or do you stay put and wait for Idenious?

Argos-
The other priests begin to tell you their conversation, you listen intently as they consume the last remnants of the sweets, and with a smile you lean back and listen.


----------

